# What is this thing called in Koean?!? (with pic)



## devientmelody

What is this dish called?
does anyone know from the look of it?


----------



## Kross

Hello, devientmelody

Since that is kind of an up-close picture of the dish, I cannot tell what it exactly is. As it is, it looks like the cover of a kettle. But I cannot say it for sure. So it would be more helpful if you could upload more pictures of it.


----------



## devientmelody

=\ its the only pic i have of it. first i thought its 수육 but it isnt. sorry.


----------



## Kross

Oh sorry. I made a mistske. I thought you were asking about the plate which the delicious looking food is on. I cannot open the picture now because I am here through my smart phone. So if I remember it correctly it looks like 보쌈 or 수육.

(addition)
I did some research on it and I found out that could be 홍어. (http://cfile21.uf.tistory.com/image/197D76054BE572C1BD2126) Is this what you are looking for? If still not, can you share with us about the infomation about the food, e.g, taste, where you had it, etc?


----------



## vientito

What family is it?  Is it poultry or seafood?  It does look like seafood to me


----------



## CitizenEmpty

vientito said:


> What family is it?  Is it poultry or seafood?  It does look like seafood to me



It's fish if it's 홍어 (fermented fish like the Icelandic hákarl).


----------

